# my Baby Mas is 12!



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Damasio turned 12 years old today







I had this painting done of him this summer. 










And here is the King of World himself just moments ago resting after a full day outside


















ps: Steph, thanks for the birthday wishes for Mas. You are his biggest fan


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

The crown is very adorable and I absolutely LOVE the painting!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan says Happy Birthday, you handsome older gentleman.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*<span style="color: #FF0000">Happy Birthday Mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

He looks too cute with his crown and the painting is GREAT!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #33CCFF">Happy Birthday Damasio!</span></span> 










Ruby, he is just so sweet.

I hope all is well


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Mas! What a great pictures of him (the painting AND the photo)!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

The painting is wonderful and that picture of Mas with his crown is priceless. Happy, happy birthday handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, how cool! I love the picture, and happy birthday to that handsome boy!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday Mas


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Mas!!!!!!!!























Hope you had a wonderful day!

LOVE the painting







What a great birthday pic in his crown, he is definately the king!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy 12th Birthday Mas!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'> HAPPY 12th BIRTHDAY DEAR MAS!!!</span> </span> </span>  * 

The Hooligans and I are sending Mas lots of cyberhugs on his 12th birthday!!!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Aww thank you all (Morgan & Hooligans included







) for your warm wishes, it is most appreciated! It is so nice to have such a wonderful group to share Mas' milestones with


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

HAPPY 12TH BIRTHDAY HANDSOME BOY!


----------

